# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GcProKey UPDATE24 HTC SPRINT WITHOUT ROOT DIRECT UNLOCKING WORLD EXCLUSIVE

## mohamed73

*GcProKey UPDATE24 released* *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0018 released.*   * Added HTC SPRINT/Virgin Mobile super safe sim unlocking.. world first & only in world. (adb only."WITHOUT ROOT".)* *Added HTC SPRINT/Virgin Mobile MSL/SPC.. world first & only in world. (adb only."WITHOUT ROOT".)* *Added Samsung Korean SM-N900K new algo for imeicert write support. world first & only in world.*  Added Samsung exynos,qualcom etc DEVROOTKEY write support in cert  file.(DRK=alldatahere. in side imeicert should match imei for DRK after  that can change..) *beta Added back no root samsung sprint support for older android os. 4.x.x.  Added full efs backup while reset efs or adb unlock for EXYNOS only. Improved adb unlock.  Improved meid cert write support.  Improved Sprint unlock before fail.  Improved Patch Cert..BCM AND SPD.  Improved SPD Direct Unlock & log display.(Real direct unlock no need to enter code.)  Improved samsung diag enable.  Improved samsung qcn read write by default now it will read QCN.  *note1: htc SPRINT/Virgin Mobile unlocking is safe no need root.work without root tested till 5.0.2 stock M9 s-on.* *note2:  htc SPRINT/Virgin Mobile unsure ON USA USE..ATT/VERIZON SIM WORKING  HERE WITH NO SERVICE. can not garrenty it work in USA or not.* *note3: htc Virgin Mobile are CDMA device after unlock you can use any CDMA SIM.*  
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

